# Help me choose a backpack Sprayer.



## Pioneer (Mar 23, 2019)

Home owner with 5000 sg ft. As of now I don't use liquid fertilizer, I use a Sprayer for weed control. I am not against using liquid fertilizer, just never have. 
Been looking at a few 4 gallon sprayers. Kinda got it narrowed down to these 
1.Flowzone Tornado (battery)
2. Solo 475 Manual Pump
3. Chapin 24v (battery)

All of these are about the same money. 
Just can't decide it electric is the way to go. 
The Solo would probably be less money to repair. With as little as I as a home owner would be using them what would you recommend?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

This one

https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105ex-effortless-backpack-sprayer/

I have the two gallon version and the trigger sprayers. I really like their products and there will be others that tell you the same.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Call me old school but I still prefer a Stihl SG 20 for sprayers in that price range. I do this commercially and they seem to be better built and last at least a few season. Any Chapin (manual or battery) I've had has only made it a season at best.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 23, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> This one
> 
> https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105ex-effortless-backpack-sprayer/
> 
> I have the two gallon version and the trigger sprayers. I really like their products and there will be others that tell you the same.


Yes, I did look at those but at, $229 , I keep telling myself I might as well get the Milwaukee Switch Tank since I am looking at their 18v line of tools in the future.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> This one
> 
> https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105ex-effortless-backpack-sprayer/
> 
> I have the two gallon version and the trigger sprayers. I really like their products and there will be others that tell you the same.


I think when the Chaplin 24 craps the bed I'm gonna get that one. The leaking lid doesn't thrill me when I'm walking around with pesticide all down my back.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 23, 2019)

Still researching, From what I have read so far I have eliminated the Chapin. 
Not much out there on the Flowzone Tornado. It' seems to be built just like the Strom , just not with the pressure style wand and nozzles. It does say the threaded end is 11/16. Does that mean it will accept Teejett?It's their top Home Series model.at 129.00. The Strom can be had for 235 shipped.

I did call them and they said it would handle bleach and the oil based stain that I use (TWP) Even the Restore a Deck Stripper & Brightener from TWP.

Have an email to Solo

The Sprayers Plus is in the background,


----------



## ghutch (Nov 8, 2018)

I've been using a Ryobi 4 gal backpack for over a year now with no problems. Just recently switched to the TeeJet nozzles and made a world of difference. Specs say it's a 60 psi pump but I think it's less than that. I had to order a different nozzle to get the right output at the speed I walk.
Other than that it works great and the battery lasts a long time. I can spray 18K² and still have power...


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I purchased a MY4SONS back pack sprayer this year. I have used it only once to apply my preEM but it worked flawlessly and accepts the teejet tips.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 23, 2019)

ghutch said:


> I've been using a Ryobi 4 gal backpack for over a year now with no problems. Just recently switched to the TeeJet nozzles and made a world of difference. Specs say it's a 60 psi pump but I think it's less than that. I had to order a different nozzle to get the right output at the speed I walk.
> Other than that it works great and the battery lasts a long time. I can spray 18K² and still have power...


I looked at the Ryobi, but they recommend NOT to use bleach in it, so I didn't consider it any further. Other than that it seems like a good sprayer.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 23, 2019)

joerob2211 said:


> I purchased a MY4SONS back pack sprayer this year. I have used it only once to apply my preEM but it worked flawlessly and accepts the teejet tips.


Looked at this 1 also, seems like solid sprayer, great ratings on Amazon, seems to have great customer service also, I just didn't want to spend 170-180 and then IF, I did have problems have to deal with those, even though I feel that they would have probably taken care of them. Just don't have time for those little problems.

Sorry for the double post, couldn't figure out how to multi quote..


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 23, 2019)

Solo emailed me back and recommended the 475-101. It's a diaphragm manual 4gal. They made me an offer plus shipping that brought the price down to $105.00.

So, now it's Flowzone Tornado $129.00 or Solo 105.00

https://us.solo.global/farm-landscape/1011-475-101-backpack-sprayer-4-gallon-diaphragm-wcarry-handle.html


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

high leverage said:


> Call me old school but I still prefer a Stihl SG 20 for sprayers in that price range. I do this commercially and they seem to be better built and last at least a few season. Any Chapin (manual or battery) I've had has only made it a season at best.


I have a Stihl SG20 and am very happy with it. Ive had it for three years and never had any issues.


----------

